# Too funny!



## Reetz

.


----------



## cathy47

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady

He got away with that one alright   :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny70

Great save!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine

The question-does my bum look big in this?????- springs to mind!!


----------



## Britknitar

Hmmm. 
:?


----------



## Fialka

Ha-Ha !.. This is the first thing,- I noticed a dog at a driver sit,- before I noticed a comment in a 'black box' !..


----------



## Sunny70

Right!


----------



## Clancy P

Good save!


----------



## DHobbit

:lol:


----------



## Frannyward

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## scottishlass

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ladyj960

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cullenbe

Funnee!


----------



## Patty Sutter

:lol: :lol: 
I'd have slapped him too. Then laughed. :lol:


----------



## Bea 465

Too funny!


----------



## Beatlesfan

The first thing that I thought was wearing white tight clothes without underwear might not be the best option. I have to admit that I didn't notice the dog.


----------



## bettyirene

Good one.................


----------



## run4fittness

:lol:


----------



## knitismything

Ooooh mine!!!!! toooo funny.
:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

